# keine Vorteile mehr ?



## roguff1 (24. November 2010)

Haben den Ingenieure überhaupt noch irgendwelche berufliche Vorteile ?
Keine VZ (Stiefeln Krit, Umhang Beweglichkeit) ist mehr aktiv, AH in Dalran ist nun für alle offen. 

oder wird da wieder was kommen mit dem nächsten Patch ?


----------



## Jay316 (24. November 2010)

Das ist eine sehr gute Frage die mich auch mal interessieren würde. 

greetz
da Jay


----------



## bkeleanor (24. November 2010)

verzeih mir meine unwissenheit...aber wo hatten die ingis ein AH in Dalaran?


----------



## Jay316 (24. November 2010)

Beim Ingielehrer stand ein Roboter der aussah wie Jeeves. Ich nehme mal an das er da immer noch steht, aber da ich meinen Account auf Eis gelegt habe, kann ich mich dazu im Moment nicht genauer äussern.

greetz


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (24. November 2010)

Tja, ob die Frage jetzt wirklich gut bzw. überhaupt nötig ist, lass ich mal dahingestellt, denn heute gab es zwar eine große Veränderung in der Welt, aber noch ist das eigentliche Addon nicht raus.

Und was das AH in Dalaran angeht- was soll´s? Es konzentiert sich doch eh wieder Alles auf die alten Hauptstädte und somit ist es doch nicht übel, wenn man mit seinen Twinks beim Leveln auf bis 80 jetzt in Dalaran auf das AH zugreifen kann.


Aber sei beruhigt. Es kommen für Ingi´s, wie für jeden anderen Beruf auch, neue Rezepte. Z.B. Handschuh- oder Gürtelverbesserung, aber auch neue handelbare mechanische Haustiere.


----------



## Jay316 (24. November 2010)

Ähhm da der TE meinte das die Umhangverzauberungen z.B. deaktiviert sind, denke ich das die Frage doch schon berechtigt ist Amigo mio^^


----------



## Derulu (24. November 2010)

Hm..keine Vorteile...ein Mount,für um die 20k Gold und mehr, das sie herstellen können und auch an Nichtingenieure verkaufen können (nicht so wie zB. Schneider, deren Mount nur Schneider nutzen können), Reperaturbots, tragbare Briefkästen etc. pp....nein also ich sehe darin KEINE Vorteile gegenüber Schmieden die sich nur 2 Sockel an Hände und Arme binden können und vll. noch einen verkaufbaren Gürtelsockel....


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. November 2010)

roguff1 schrieb:


> Haben den Ingenieure überhaupt noch irgendwelche berufliche Vorteile ?
> Keine VZ (Stiefeln Krit, Umhang Beweglichkeit) ist mehr aktiv, AH in Dalran ist nun für alle offen.
> 
> oder wird da wieder was kommen mit dem nächsten Patch ?



Du kannst dir zusätzlich zu den Ingi Verzauberungen noch die normalen Verzauberungen drauf machen.... das sollte als Berufsvorteil doch reichen? oO


----------



## Jay316 (24. November 2010)

Also das man die normalen Verzauberungen noch zusätzlich draufmachen kann wäre mir neu. Das die Ingieverzauberungen etwas stärker sind ist klar. Aber zwei Verzauberungen gehen nicht.

Greetz


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. November 2010)

Jay316 schrieb:


> Also das man die normalen Verzauberungen noch zusätzlich draufmachen kann wäre mir neu. Das die Ingieverzauberungen etwas stärker sind ist klar. Aber zwei Verzauberungen gehen nicht.
> 
> Greetz



Dann hab ich wohl bei meinem Schurken gecheated 

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/anubarak/rugri/


----------



## Jay316 (24. November 2010)

Alter Schwede jetzt machst Du mich aber fertig. Seit wann geht das denn???


----------



## roguff1 (24. November 2010)

Radulf:
Ja das war bis zum heutigen Tag so. Nur fällt die nun leider mit dem aktuellen Patch 4.0.3a weg. Ich zitiere aus den Patchnotes:


> Ingenieurskunst
> 
> Ingenieursverzauberungen gewähren nicht länger ihre Bonuswerte, dafür können die aktivierten Effekte mit anderen Verzauberungen gestapelt werden. In 4.0.1 waren die Werte vorhanden (, wenn auch versteckt) und wurden nun entfernt.



Und einem Raidler geht es darum sein Schaden/Heilung/Ausdauer und so weiter zu erhöhen. Und wenn da jede Klasse was besonderes hat nur die Ingis auf einmal nicht mehr, ist es dann schon ärgerlich.


----------



## Jay316 (24. November 2010)

Das sehe ich da ganz genau so.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. November 2010)

roguff1 schrieb:


> Radulf:
> Ja das war bis zum heutigen Tag so. Nur fällt die nun leider mit dem aktuellen Patch 4.0.3a weg. Ich zitiere aus den Patchnotes:
> 
> 
> Und einem Raidler geht es darum sein Schaden/Heilung/Ausdauer und so weiter zu erhöhen. Und wenn da jede Klasse was besonderes hat nur die Ingis auf einmal nicht mehr, ist es dann schon ärgerlich.



Naja wenn man als Raid natürlich nur + schaden/heilung/ausdauer sieht ist das natürlich blöd... aber ich will nicht wissen wie oft mir die Nitros schon das Leben gerettet haben... übrigens sind fast alle meine Chars Ingi, auch die mit denen ich Raide


----------



## Derulu (24. November 2010)

roguff1 schrieb:


> Radulf:
> Ja das war bis zum heutigen Tag so. Nur fällt die nun leider mit dem aktuellen Patch 4.0.3a weg. Ich zitiere aus den Patchnotes:
> 
> 
> Und einem Raidler geht es darum sein Schaden/Heilung/Ausdauer und so weiter zu erhöhen. Und wenn da jede Klasse was besonderes hat nur die Ingis auf einmal nicht mehr, ist es dann schon ärgerlich.



Also ich habe jetzt noch keinen Raidleiter getroffen, der mich nach meinem Beruf gefragt hätte oder etwas in der Art. Auch Leute mit reinen Sammelberufen (und damit meist nutzlosen Berfufsboni, wie dieses blühende Feld vom Blümchenpflücker) und sogar ohne Berufe werden in Raids mitgenommen. K.a. mit welchen Leuten ihr raidet aber den Satz : "Sorry, dein Beruf bringt dir keinen echten Bonus, dich nehmen wir nicht mit, skill erstmal Juwelier", hab ich noch nie gehört. Und Raids in denen es auch auf die allerkleinste Optimierung ankommt (ich nenn sie jetzt mal "Pro-Raids"), haben schon immer keine Ingenieure mitgenommen, denn es gibt raidtauglicher Berufskombis (zB. Juwe+Vz, VZ+Schmied, Juwe+Schmied).


----------



## Harkor (24. November 2010)

Hm, ich kenne die Ingi-VZ nicht, aber erläutert doch mal bitte wo bei dem angegebenen Char zwei Verzauberungen drauf sind. Ich kann die nicht finden, vielleicht weil man aktuell das PvP-Gear sieht?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. November 2010)

Harkor schrieb:


> Hm, ich kenne die Ingi-VZ nicht, aber erläutert doch mal bitte wo bei dem angegebenen Char zwei Verzauberungen drauf sind. Ich kann die nicht finden, vielleicht weil man aktuell das PvP-Gear sieht?



Schau dir die Handschuhe oder den Umhang an, Hanschuhe: Benutzen: Feuert eine blah blah... Handschuhe: Benutzen: Veringert euer Falltempo blah blah und es sind jeweils noch die normalen vz drauf.


----------



## Harkor (24. November 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Schau dir die Handschuhe oder den Umhang an, Hanschuhe: Benutzen: Feuert eine blah blah... Handschuhe: Benutzen: Veringert euer Falltempo blah blah und es sind jeweils noch die normalen vz drauf.



Ah ok, danke. Wie gesagt, ich kenne die Ingisachen nicht. Hast mir geholfen.


----------



## Osric (24. November 2010)

Mit 4.0.1 konnte ein Ingi zusätzlich zu den normalen Verzauberungen noch seine eignen (aber nur die, die einen Benutzen-Effekt hatten) auf einen Gegenstand machen.

z.B. Umhang - Dehnbares Innenfutter - gab +23 Bew und Fallschirm ... oder die Kopfverbessung mit +40 AUS und noch einem Benutzen Effekt.

Jetzt wurden mit Patch 4.0.3a die zustätzlichen Stats (+23 Bew, oder +40 Aus) von den Verbesserungen entfernt. So wie ich die Patchnotes deute, war es wohl von Blizz schon so geplant mit den zusätzlichen Verbesserungen, aber ohne die Stats. Das die dann trotzdem ins Spiel kamen würde ich mal auf einen Bug schieben.

Aber alleine schon der Fallschirm und die Nitroboots sind schon sehr nice.


----------



## iplaynaked (24. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> ...Und Raids in denen es auch auf die allerkleinste Optimierung ankommt (ich nenn sie jetzt mal "Pro-Raids"), haben schon immer keine Ingenieure mitgenommen, denn es gibt raidtauglicher Berufskombis (zB. Juwe+Vz, VZ+Schmied, Juwe+Schmied).



ich würde ensidia schon als "pro-raid" bezeichnen. und warum wurde denen gleich wieder der lk hc kill aberkannt (inkl. ban)? richtig! weil die schurken durch das ausklinken der saronitbomben (inig) einen bug nutzten.


----------



## Derulu (24. November 2010)

iplaynaked schrieb:


> ich würde ensidia schon als "pro-raid" bezeichnen. und warum wurde denen gleich wieder der lk hc kill aberkannt (inkl. ban)? richtig! weil die schurken durch das ausklinken der saronitbomben (inig) einen bug nutzten.



Darum steht das "pro-raid" auch in klammern  (sind eher pseudo-pro), denn eigentlich ist so ein Berufsbonus nun mal marginal


----------



## Theopa (25. November 2010)

Gibt es also im Moment noch gar keine Hinweise auf die neuen Ingi-Verzauberungen mit Cata?
Die Nitrobooster werden wohl weiterhin sinnvoll sein, die Handschuh-Verzauberungen werden aber wohl durch neue bzw. bessere ersetzt werden (müssen).


----------



## roguff (25. November 2010)

Apropos Nitrobooster: Gestern habe ich nicht schlecht gestauznt als wir beim Prof 25er HM standen und ich beim kiten vom roten Blob meine Schuhe zünden wollte. Auf einmal war kein Nitroboster mehr auf meine Schuhe "omg. 
Bug oder absichtlich weg gepatcht ?


----------



## LordTears (25. November 2010)

> Apropos Nitrobooster: Gestern habe ich nicht schlecht gestauznt als wir beim Prof 25er HM standen und ich beim kiten vom roten Blob meine Schuhe zünden wollte. Auf einmal war kein Nitroboster mehr auf meine Schuhe "omg.
> Bug oder absichtlich weg gepatcht ?



Die Booster bringste nun am Grütel an...was fürn schwachsinn -.-


----------



## Theopa (26. November 2010)

LordTears schrieb:


> Die Booster bringste nun am Grütel an...was fürn schwachsinn -.-



Wird wohl der Balance dienen. Wenn die VZ schon stackbar sind wäre es wohl (aus Sicht der Entwickler^^) zu mächtig 5 gleichzeitig zu haben.
Gürtel, Stiefel, Handschuhe, Umhang und Helm wurde auf Handschuhe, Umhang und Gürtel reduziert. Dafür werden die Vz vllt. ja gebufft, mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## ScHneEroSe (26. November 2010)

Theopa schrieb:


> Gibt es also im Moment noch gar keine Hinweise auf die neuen Ingi-Verzauberungen mit Cata?
> Die Nitrobooster werden wohl weiterhin sinnvoll sein, die Handschuh-Verzauberungen werden aber wohl durch neue bzw. bessere ersetzt werden (müssen).



auf mmo-champion gibts seit kurzem ne aktualisierte zusammenstellung für alle berufe:
http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/1680-Engineering-Cataclysm


----------



## Theopa (26. November 2010)

ScHneEroSe schrieb:


> auf mmo-champion gibts seit kurzem ne aktualisierte zusammenstellung für alle berufe:
> http://www.mmo-champ...ering-Cataclysm



Schonmal Danke, gleich mal ansehen.


----------



## Kurator (30. November 2010)

Zudem so ganz am Rande. Ingi perfekt gespielt mit Saronitbomben und Tempo auf den Handschuhen, so wie dem Nitrobooster, ist der DPS stärkste Beruf. Spielt man ohne die Bomben liegt er etwa bei den anderen Berufen. Sind natürlich noch mehr CD's die man im Auge haben muss, aber definitiv lohnenswert.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Sir Wagi (30. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt noch keinen Raidleiter getroffen, der mich nach meinem Beruf gefragt hätte oder etwas in der Art._ (...)_



Gearscore zeigt den Beruf nich an xD ...


----------



## Derulu (30. November 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Gearscore zeigt den Beruf nich an xD ...



Auch wieder wahr...


----------



## ScHneEroSe (3. Dezember 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> Zudem so ganz am Rande. Ingi perfekt gespielt mit Saronitbomben und Tempo auf den Handschuhen, so wie dem Nitrobooster, ist der DPS stärkste Beruf. Spielt man ohne die Bomben liegt er etwa bei den anderen Berufen. Sind natürlich noch mehr CD's die man im Auge haben muss, aber definitiv lohnenswert.
> 
> mfg Kurator



Das dürfte sich spätestens mit cata erledigt haben. Nitrobooster sind nun absolut nutzlos für alles außer der 1-2wöchige levelphase, und der handschuh dmg enchant brachte in der beta zuletzt umgerechnet ~40dps.
der casterenchant mit +int ist jedoch sehr gut.


----------

